# Help identify this laser please, looks like vintage Surefire



## foxtrot824 (Apr 6, 2018)

I recently picked up this very old school laser sight made by Laser Products (I think in 1988). Not pictured very well is the battery compartment, it runs off of two 9v batteries that fit in a small box that slides in the "front" of the laser. It came with a big tape switch that attaches to the laser via SMA looking connector. I have not been able to find any model name or number, any ideas as welcome. 

THANKS!


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 7, 2018)

Idk about being surefire but I'm 99% sure it's a HeNe laser, placing it in the rare and cool section. Take care of that unit, tube is glass and therefore can fracture. Also, many of those tubes are soft seal so they can naturally leak over time past the mirror seals.


----------



## foxtrot824 (Apr 9, 2018)

*duplicate post*


----------



## foxtrot824 (Apr 9, 2018)

foxtrot824 said:


> I too figured it was a gas laser on account of the age and huge size and multiple nine volt power supply
> FRITZHID, I will be very nice to this antique, seems crazy to subject a gas tube to the recoil of a firearm in the first place, but maybe that just because all I can think of are all the solid state solutions.
> 
> It still works! Just wish I could see the advertisement from the 80's for this thing, funny to think that now the same thing can by done by a tiny laser.


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 10, 2018)

You can check over at laser pointer forums in the gas laser section, someone there may have better odds at IDing it for you.


----------



## foxtrot824 (Apr 12, 2018)

FRITZHID said:


> You can check over at laser pointer forums in the gas laser section, someone there may have better odds at IDing it for you.



Thanks, good call. Getting setup there.

Still open to any other feedback here.

Cheers


----------



## Solscud007 (Nov 5, 2018)

Laser Products Fountain Valley is definitely Surefire before they changed their name. From the looks of it I would say that this is a laser for an M16 or M4 carry handle.


----------



## Nimitz68 (Nov 6, 2018)

That is Surefire before they changed their name and became Surefre.


----------

